
Coding 2.0: Why bother testing your code? - pplonski86
https://mukulrathi.com/beginner-code-style-testing/
======
johnnyb123
what's better for a beginner - to learn testing for one language or to learn
multiple languages?

~~~
mrathi12
I think getting into the habit of testing and good code style will pay
dividends. Most test frameworks are very similar across languages so I'd say
learn multiple languages and try to test your code as you do so.

------
techcreator4
great post! Bookmarked

